# Deutscher Fischereitag in Potsdam



## Angler9999 (23. August 2016)

heute 23.08.2016 ist "Deutscher Fischereitag in Potsdam"

250 
Teilnehmer werden zum Deutschen Fischereitag erwartet, der von Dienstag bis Donnerstag in Potsdam stattfindet. 

Die Themen:

Hochseefischer wollen bestimmte Fischarten aus unerwünschten Fängen wieder ins Meer zurückwerfen und kritisieren das neue EU-Verbot.

Dorschfischer kritisieren „existenzvernichtende Quotenkürzungen“, weil der Dorsch-Jahrgang 2015 völlig unerwartet nahezu ausgefallen sei.

Die Fischjagd durch Kormorane, Reiher und Otter, die Erhaltung der Aalbestände sowie Biberschäden stehen ebenfalls auf dem Programm.

http://www.maz-online.de/Brandenburg/Kormorane-fressen-Brandenburgs-Teiche-leer


----------



## Laichzeit (23. August 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Fischereitag in Potsdam*

Der Schwerpunkt scheint eher auf kommerzieller Fischerei und Aquakultur zu liegen, aber es sind auch ein paar mehr oder weniger bekannte Vertreter der Angler und Angelfischer anwesend.
Der DAFV ist mit Dr. Happach-Kasan auch vertreten. 

Aus der Pressemitteilung des DAV:


> Angeln ist eine sehr Natur- und Umwelt schonende Form des Fischens. Derzeit ist es unsere zentrale Aufgabe, generelle Angelverbote und unbegründete Einschränkungen des Angelns z. B. in Naturschutzgebieten der Nord- und Ostsee, ebenso wie im Binnenland, abzuwenden. Der Erhalt von Biodiversität und Lebensräumen in der Kulturlandschaft und der angemessene Umgang mit den Fischbeständen sind auf der Tagesordnung. Das Angeln sollte als nachhaltiger Naturschutz verstanden und vermittelt werden.


http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/teaser_pressemitteilung.html

Das hört sich jedenfalls schon vielversprechend und interessant an, bekanntlich klafft aber gerne eine große Lücke zwischen Eigenwahrnehmung und der Realität.
Ich bin gespannt, ob und was dabei rauskommen wird.

http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/downloads/Programm Potsdam 2016.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Fischereitag in Potsdam*

Deutscher Fischereitag ist praktisch Hauptversammlung DFV mit Rahmenprogramm

Der DAFV ist Mitglied im DFV....

Da Präsidiumswahlen, sind die logischerweise anwesend.

Beschlossen werden kann da seitens des DAFV in Richtung Angler bzw. ihrer organisierten Angelfischer eh nix, weil die das in ihrer eigenen HV im DAFV beschliessen müssen.

Satzungsänderung steht auch an...

Wie immer werden wir mehr oder weniger zeitnah informiert werden, nach der Versammlung auch über Hintergründe und (Neben)Absprachen..

Sind ja viele Bekannte da vor Ort ;-))))

Der DFV Präsi Holger Ortel soll auch angegangen werden vom DAFV (bzw. wurde auch schon im Vorfeld) , weil er ausgerechnet mich (als pösen Internetschmutzpuckel) mit "lieber Thomas" in NDS auf deren HV angesprochen hat (dazu: Bin mit ihm halt schon lange per Du). 
Ab Minute 10
[youtube1]mK6qri5wsCM[/youtube1]

Ich schubs das in passende Forum (Politik und Verbände)


----------



## Angler9999 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Fischereitag in Potsdam*

Na ja, wenn der Kormoran dort besprochen wird, kann ein positiver Nebeneffekt für die Angler entstehen.


IFishMan ist auf dem Deutschen Fischereitag in Potsdam vertreten, der vom 24. bis 25.8. stattfinden wird. Es werden wesentliche Ergebnisse zum ......
Quelle: Facebook

IFishMan steht für die Arbeitsgruppe um Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus (IGB & HU). Wir forschen sozial-ökologisch zur Angelfischerei und informieren darüber.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Fischereitag in Potsdam*

Vergiss es einfach, da kommt nix raus für Angler...

Für organisierte Anbgelfischer spricht da der DAFV - und das nix taugen und daher nix Sinnvolles für Angler kommen wird, das sollte inzwischen jeder mitbekommen haben..

Siehe z. B. die Alleingänge beim Angelverbot FFH-Gebiete und Dorschschutz des DAFV...

Dass da immer entsprechende (Fach)Vorträge gehalten werden wie vom IGB etc. (bei Kormoran gehts da ja auch hauptsächlich um Fischerei, weniger um Angler) ist zu begrüßen.

Für Angler konkret genützt hats aber noch nie was...


----------



## Ørret (23. August 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Fischereitag in Potsdam*

Häppchen Käse will den Ortel angehen.....da lacht der doch müde drüber :q:q:q Der wird schon die passende Antwort parat haben.
Bin mal gespannt was du uns berichten wirst Thomas.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Fischereitag in Potsdam*

Minister Backhaus zu Dorschmanagement und Angelverboten:
http://www.agrar-presseportal.de/Na...uer-nachhaltige-Dorschquote_article22807.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Fischereitag in Potsdam*

http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/art...oerden-Auflagen-machen-Fischern-Probleme.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Fischereitag in Potsdam*

Gestern waren ja  Arbeitsgruppen, ging richtig zur Sache, wie man hört.

Wasserrechtskommission stimmt einstimmig Setzkescherverbot NRW/Westfalen-Lippe zu (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317605) - Angelverhinderungsverbände eben.


Ansonsten wenig inhaltliches für Angler (ist ja auch nur ein Teil, weil DFV und nicht DAFV)....

Aber ich persönlich wie auch das Anglerboard waren auch hier wieder Thema vieler "netter" Diskussionen am Rande bei den anwesenden DAFVlern ;-))))

Ich denke, ab morgen werd ich konkret mehr erfahren und veröffentlichen können...

(Zumindest in den Nebengesprächen und Pausen soll es bis dato unter den anwesenden DAFVlern "lebhaft" und uneinig zugegangen und diskutiert worden sein - was auch immer...)


----------



## Sharpo (25. August 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Fischereitag in Potsdam*

Wasserrechtskomission? Von wem werden die bezahlt?

Werden die auch vom Land/ Bund bezahlt sowie die ganzen Dr.´s im besagten LFV der in Münster  ansässig ist und rheinischen LFV?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Fischereitag in Potsdam*

Das ist eine gemeinsame "Abteilung" im DFV....
http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/fischerei_und_wasserrechtskommission.html


----------



## Sharpo (25. August 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Fischereitag in Potsdam*

Das heisst nun, die Damen und Herren werden von Spendengeldern der Angler bezahlt?

Sorry, ich hab da jetzt meine ganz persönliche Meinung zu diesen ganzen Verbandsscheiss.
Ich sage nur Fischereiverband NRW und Gehälter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Fischereitag in Potsdam*

ich sach nix ;-)))


----------



## Sharpo (25. August 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Fischereitag in Potsdam*

Schade..


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Fischereitag in Potsdam*

Sodele, mal erste Infos...

Satzungsänderung ist durch.

Frau Dr, hatte da enorme Schwierigkeiten , ihre verknöcherte Altherrentruppe des DAFV-Teils vom Präsidium auf Linie zu bringen, die nicht begreifen wollten/konnten zu Anfang, dass diese Änderung nur wieder die alten Zahlenverhältnisse herstellt, nachdem das Präsidium verkleinert wurde (Thema Kompetenz, will ich mich aber gar nicht weiter drüber auslassen)..

Das böse Anglerboard und die Rede des DFV-Präsis Ortel in Niedersachsen  waren auch wieder Thema, fanden die DAFVler nicht prickelnd..:
Ab Minute 10
[youtube1]mK6qri5wsCM[/youtube1]

Und man müsse dieses Anglerboard doch endlich mal in die Schranken weisen ;-)))

Eine zweite Bestätigung für die Setzkeschergeschichte NRW hab ich noch nicht, wird wohl heute abend bis morgen mittag dann eintrudeln.. 


Schlechte Nachrichten für die Dorschangler....

Obwohl das die deutschen Berufsfischer vom DFV nie verlangt hatten, sondern der LSFV-SH und der DAFV ohne Not freiwillig Zugeständnisse machten, sieht es so aus, als ob die EU das gerne aufnimmt und die Angler nun die volle Breitseite abbekommen - nicht zum Schutz der Dorsche, das eingesparte geht hauptsächlich in die Quote (überwiegend dänischer) Berufsfischer:
Baglimit für Angler 
Schonzeit für Angler
Schonmaßerhöhung für Anger


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. August 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Fischereitag in Potsdam*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Das böse Anglerboard und die Rede des DFV-Präsis Ortel in Niedersachsen  waren auch wieder Thema, fanden die DAFVler nicht prickelnd..:*
> Ab Minute 10
> [youtube1]mK6qri5wsCM[/youtube1]
> 
> Und man müsse dieses Anglerboard doch endlich mal in die Schranken weisen ;-)))



Verwechseln Frau Dr. und Konsorten wieder mal Ursache 
und Wirkung ?

Zur Abwechslung einfach mal abliefern,wofür man die ganze Zeit bezahlt wurde:

LEISTUNG im Sinne Pro Angler

Dann klappts auch mit dem AB

Wer dagegen nur Murks abliefert,darf sich über Kritik nicht 
wundern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Fischereitag in Potsdam*

Hab noch bis halb 1 gestern Nacht am Telefon gehangen und Infos bekommen...

Nicht nur, was auf den Veranstaltungen war, auch vieles, was aufm Gang besprochen wurde, in Pausen etc., was ich leider ja so nicht veröffentlichen kann, da das teilweise Gespräche in kleinen Gruppen waren (Informantenschutz)..

Die Zustimmung zu Frau Dr. sinkt aber ständig, gerade in den Gängen...

In Veranstaltungen wird zwar noch alles abgenickt (was sollen wir machen, wir haben niemand anderen, Einigkeit zeigen etc.), aber es waren ja auch vor allem ihre sie am Stuhl haltenden Abnickerverbände da (Saarland, SH, Westfalen-Lippe etc..), die auch da weiter trotzdem zu ihr stehen..

Dennoch wurde selbst von mehreren anwesenden Landesverbandlern das Verhalten von Frau Dr. und ihrem Kieler Adlatus Vollborn in Berlin (Angebote wg. Angelverbot FFH Fehrmanbelt etc.) sowie wegen Bohns (anderer GF im LSFV-SH) und ihrem eigenen Angebot zu Anglerbeschränkungen beim Dorschmanagement, um Berufsfischer zu retten, auch in der Versammlung der Angelfischer deutlich kritisiert.

In zwar höflicher Form, aber deutlich in Worten muss sich vor allem Ecki Keller vom VDSF-Berlin-Brandenburg hervorgetan haben dabei..

Der Traum einiger, die immer noch denken, die Kündigungen vieler Landesverbände (wie Sachsen oder Niedersachsen) wäre eine "persönliche Sache" und die würden schon zurück kommen, wenn das Personal im DAFV ausgetauscht würde, zerschlug sich aber auch und es wurde klar, dass eine Rückkehr erst nach Jahren positiver Arbeit im DAFV erfolgen würde, wenn überhaupt.
Weil es eben keine persönlichen Gründe wären, sondern faktische und angelpolitische..

Der neue GF hatte wohl einen zumindest freundlichen und angenehmen Eindruck gemacht.

Fachlich/sachlich kam von ihm praktisch noch nix, Frau Dr. war ja mit dabei..

Das wird er schon merken, wie das im DAFV läuft und dass er da als GF bestenfalls Befehlsempfänger von Frau Dr. sein wird (siehe auch die Herren Freudenberg und Dr. Meinelt, die ja nicht umsonst geflüchtet sind)..

Es wurden ja ansonsten, wie gesagt, keine anglerrelevanten Dinge offiziell besprochen...

Dass es mit diesem DAFV es aber, was die Interessen der Angler und den Stand des Angelns insgesamt angeht, es immer weiter und schneller abwärts gehen wird und wie im Falle Angelverbote FFH und Dorschmanagement vom DAFV und LSFV-SH vor allem verbrannte Erde hinterlassen wird, diese Sicht teilen wohl viele - ausser eben ihren Abnicker-LV


----------



## Angler9999 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Deutscher Fischereitag in Potsdam*

Großes Lob an dich Thomas, kurz knapp sehr gut das wesentliche gezeigt. Da steckt viel Zeit und Arbeit drin.



Vielleicht sieht der eine oder andere es jetzt auch, das du nicht nur Punkte verteilst..>)


----------

